# We know that women hit their sexual peak at 30...when does it decline?



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Or does it?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

How do we know that?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Before you leave for the honeymoon.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Not always. I hit mine around the menopause. Long may it last


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

i don't think that is true and I've read posts here at TAM that say otherwise, as well. I am in my mid-40's. In the last year or so, my drive has greatly increased.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: We know that women hit their sexual peak at 30...when does it decline?*



IslandGirl3 said:


> i don't think that is true and I've read posts here at TAM that say otherwise, as well. I am in my mid-40's. In the last year or so, my drive has greatly increased.


Interesting. ...very interesting.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always been HD, no sexual peak noticed and mine declined at age 45. So now I'm just 'normal'. LOL


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Beats me!

I'm still waiting for my wife to hit her peak and she's 48!


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

What is the official definition of HD?


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

The moment a man says "Will you marry me?"


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Hicks said:


> The moment a man says "Will you marry me?"


AMEN...though I think it's the moment you return from your honeymoon lol.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Not sure that's necessarily true. And 30, I was fairly evenly matched with my husband, as I was all along. Mine seemed to rev up at about 35... or maybe it really didn't, but his declined due to medical problems (medications he is taking). So maybe mine hasn't "peaked" yet. God help me when it does... IF it does... my poor husband.... :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hicks said:


> The moment a man says "Will you marry me?"


Ahhh... the sarcasm is strong in this one!


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

When a woman says "I Do"

She really means "I Do not have to blow you ever again"


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

"you may now kiss the bride....if she's in the mood for it".


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

The Myths and Facts Behind Women’s Sexual Peak | Celeste & Danielle

My wife is in her late 40's and her drive is stronger than ever.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

How do "we" know this when it flies against major data to the contrary?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I still think it's after the honeymoon......get it while you can while we're in a land far far away cause when we get back home I'm quitting my job and staying home watching Oprah while eating scooby snacks and packing on the pounds....oh by the way I'll be killing Duracell batteries with those vibrators too LOL. Also, by the way it's your fault I'm fat cause you work all the time and I never have time for myself anymore cause I chose to become a stay home wife. 
ok that was bad lol


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

jaquen said:


> How do "we" know this when it flies against major data to the contrary?


Can you elaborate, jaquen? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

T&T said:


> The Myths and Facts Behind Women’s Sexual Peak | Celeste & Danielle
> 
> My wife is in her late 40's and her drive is stronger than ever.


If your wife has any "extra" drive, can she send it to my wife?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hicks said:


> When a woman says "I Do"
> 
> She really means "I Do not have to blow you ever again"


When a man says "I Do"

He really means "I Do not have to do anything special for you ever again"


I can play that game too, Hicks.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about sexual peaks. I've felt horny since my teens, thru pregnancy, after babies, with small children etc. it's never changed.
Now nearly 51 and dreading the onset of menopause. I can't imagine losing that desire and hoping I don't!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

i just turned 43 and its still going strong. cant imagine not wanting sex


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I read recently the average womans peak is between 35 and 45 yrs old.

But it does seem to vary with every woman.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

The more I fell in love with my husband...the higher my drive got...espesially if he was fixing something around the house.....If he just sat around all day playing video games and I had to clean up after him, my drive dropped to only needing my vibrator


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

31


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

mid 40's and mine is as high as ever.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

At least this thread shows that bitterness knows no gender bounds!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> At least this thread shows that bitterness knows no gender bounds!


Hey now! My comment got "liked" by men, too! LOL
Seriously, though, my husband, for awhile, just stopped doing the special things I liked. When he stopped doing special things, so did I. That has changed, mostly. Lack of income forces creativity. 


I am 37 and my drive didn't increase at 30... IF it increased at all, it was around 35, but I can't really say for sure because that was around the same time my husband's began to decline, due to his medications.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is stronger now than ever in my life and I'm 45. Most of my friends say the same thing. There are no rules with this stuff.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

30 and 1 day! 

Just thought I would join in..


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

I never thought my HD level would decline, but it did at menopause. But those 5 years leading up to it were glorious! That was MY sexual peak; hubby was tired but happy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

KFS said:


> I never thought my HD level would decline, but it did at menopause. But those 5 years leading up to it were glorious! That was MY sexual peak; hubby was tired but happy.


And how does he feel now?


----------



## ozymandias (Sep 22, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

cavenger said:


> Or does it?


I am 50, post-menopause, and I still have plenty of sexual desire.


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> And how does he feel now?


My husband, who is seven years older than me, unfortunately now has health problems and consequently performance issues. I think on one level he's relieved the pressure is off although he admits he misses the zaniness of never knowing what to expect next  As I was always HD to his LD he tells me tongue-in-cheek that I'm more "normal" now LOL. I'm hoping as he feels better we 
can enjoy intimacy again as we both do miss that special closeness.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have to ask, what is really meant by sexual peak?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *KFS said*: I never thought my HD level would decline, but it did at menopause. But those 5 years leading up to it were glorious! That was MY sexual peak; hubby was tired but happy.





> *cantmove said* : Mine is stronger now than ever in my life and I'm 45. Most of my friends say the same thing. There are no rules with this stuff.


Happened at Age 42 for me...after our last son & got an IUD... I seemed to go wild for







.... it was VERY VERY high for 8 months, then calmed...lost every inhibition I ever had.... greatest thing that ever happened to us...

My Mid Life Crisis was all sexual... I do wish it started at 30... darn , that would have been sweet, he could have kept up with me back then !


----------



## firedog1 (Sep 17, 2012)

It drops when she says it drops. Her attitude controls our entire life! Doesn't matter WHAT I TRY! Bought her a dozen roses for her birthday and had planned a BIG night. She threw the flowers in the trash which trashed the rest of the YEAR!


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine hit high speed 4 years ago and has only increased so far. I hope and pray it stays high for a long while. SO jokes that he needs med to keep up.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Meds


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

There are couples with active sex lives well into their 70's and 80's. Stay healthy, stay happy.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

Hicks said:


> The moment a man says "Will you marry me?"


:rofl::rofl:



aston said:


> AMEN...though I think it's the moment you return from your honeymoon lol.


please don't bring back those kinds of memories. The day after our honeymoon was the first time I got turned down for sex (the start of something horrible).




Hicks said:


> When a woman says "I Do"
> 
> She really means "I Do not have to blow you ever again"


 that's not funny. Because ever since we got married (9 years ago), the oral sex has decreased by 99%, the hand job down 99%, the "I'm not in the mood" up 90%, "Can we do this another time" is up 90% and the penetration down 88%. Damn, my sex life is looking like the stock market crash of 2008. :rofl::lol:


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Elliott said:


> that's not funny. Because ever since we got married (9 years ago), the oral sex has decreased by 99%, the hand job down 99%, the "I'm not in the mood" up 90%, "Can we do this another time" is up 90% and the penetration down 88%. Damn, my sex life is looking like the stock market crash of 2008.


So sorry to hear that. Honestly. 

May God soothe your aching heart with tender loving care.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

john_lord_b3 said:


> So sorry to hear that. Honestly.
> 
> May God soothe your aching heart with tender loving care.


Thank John, so far last month was a lot of progress. Hopefully it'll stay like this.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

I have always been HD but it was out of control in my 40s. Now that menopause hit, I have no desire at all.

It is odd because mentally I have desire and remember what it was like but physically nothing.


----------

